# Little blue beetle



## Triehard (Jul 11, 2008)

My first bug on the forum here.
Pro's en con's always welcome.













Oooops having a wee problem here...


----------



## ernie (Jul 11, 2008)

the colors are going the right way but i think you need more focus and a bigger dof in the first two. can't really see that much detail in the beetle.


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very lovely colours I agree with Ernie about focus and dof..Nice try!


----------



## Triehard (Jul 11, 2008)

Thx for your comments Ernie & poppy67.:thumbup::thumbup:
I realize that normally when shooting macro's everybody tries to get the maximum DOF to see the fully details of whatever one is shooting.
The first two were not taken with that attitude but only in service of the frame, cuz i liked the curling up edges of the leaf the bug was sitting on.
It's fair to say it approached this shot as I would approach any other shot(like portraits, landscapes etc) with taking care of the framing.
The third one is taken to get as much sharp from the beetle as possible, like a regular macro so to speak.
Hey Ernie you're a Belgian too, wherefrom if I may ask??


----------

